# Fort Morgan



## WannaGoFishing (Feb 14, 2011)

My family and I spent Friday at Fort Morgan. Nailed two reds, one 25 and one 26 inches.


----------



## kiloisme (Oct 8, 2010)

Nothing like enjoying the beach with your family and catching some nice reds.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful fish and GREAT job fishing with the kids!!!

Jim


----------



## 251Hooksalot (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice Fish!


----------

